# Seeds update!!!!



## mrbudz (Jun 11, 2015)

Can someone tell me where to go and get good beans that delivers in the USA?
Preferably someone who recently purchased it or knows for a fact that it's not a rip off..


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 11, 2015)

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/


----------



## vostok (Jun 11, 2015)

Herbies my favorite:   http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 11, 2015)

vostok said:


> Herbies my favorite: http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/


 

Herbies has a good rep.


----------



## mrbudz (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm in the [email protected] how long did you have to wait for your delivery?
@grower13 thanks for the link


----------



## umbra (Jun 11, 2015)

their are quite a few good ones out there and everybody has their favorites


----------



## vostok (Jun 13, 2015)

mrbudz said:


> I'm in the [email protected] how long did you have to wait for your delivery?
> @grower13 thanks for the link


after 38 plus sales the average time for me is 10 days, standard euro rate, tho some have taken 3 plus weeks ..as it was Christmas time, I went Herbie as he often has great value ..is rarly pulled at the post office/customs... and has silly but great online competitions, I'd avoid attitude due to them getting lifted at Chicago constantly also they have many other names thats just confusing


----------

